# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Fisher Delta 3D Printer is Released

## Eddie

Today we have been informed that RepRapPro has released the Fisher Delta 3D printer kit, priced at £199.  This printer is currently in the beta phase thus such a ridiculously low price.  Here are some more specifications of this machine.


Build volume: 150mm diameter, 180mm heightNozzle diameter: 0.4mmResolution: 12.5um in all directionsPrint bed: Removable print surfaceExtruder: Direct drive extruder with all metal stainless steel nozzleConnectivity: Ethernet and USB interfaceStorage: On-board microSD storage

Read and see more at http://3dprint.com/67821/fisher-delta-3d-printer/

----------


## curious aardvark

Damn, I am seriously tempted.

Right after vat and postage the actual delivered cost is pretty much bang on £250.
Still tempted but without lcd screen and control panel. Don't think I'll bother :-)
A year ago when it was obvious makibox had gone and so had my money - I'd have ordered one of these in  a heartbeat :-)

But I've got two machines now, and very little deskspace left. 
But still, it's tempting. Just that given how often I run the printers from an sd card and front panel - I'd miss that.

----------


## reprappro

Hi,
The machine is being launched in its most basic configuration, which although doesn't include an lcd, there is an on-board sd card and ethernet socket. So you can simply connect the machine to a wifi router and control it through a web browser, no need to install any software, (although you'll still need software such as Slic3r to create the gcode as with most other 3D printers).
An lcd and heated bed are planned upgrades which will be made available in the near future.

----------


## curious aardvark

Figured as much - and that's still an amazing price ! 
Any videos of one running ?

----------


## richardphat

Stainless steel is probably the worse idea for nozzle, bragging about super precision looks silly.

That being said, I hope it's nowhere a kickstarter and rather a full fledge company making them. That would be my first 3D printer acquire for myself and not at work.

----------


## Geoff

Well, I just took a leap and purchased a Beta Kit. I don't think stainless steel is a great idea for a nozzle but it's a nozzle, if it's no good it's an easy fix. 

For any Australians interested, the final price is about AU$530

It's 199 pounds, so about $311US, then the shipping is $84US, so after conversion you are looking at $530. This is probably a tad more than I would have liked to spent but I'll let you all know what it's like when it arrives. 

I'm not terribly fussed about the beta phase...  I've built dozens of kossel delta's now and a couple of them are constantly in a 'beta' phase lol... I also have a spare LCD for it so not fussed about that either.

----------


## mAcademia

> Well, I just took a leap and purchased a Beta Kit. I don't think stainless steel is a great idea for a nozzle but it's a nozzle, if it's no good it's an easy fix. 
> 
> For any Australians interested, the final price is about AU$530
> 
> It's 199 pounds, so about $311US, then the shipping is $84US, so after conversion you are looking at $530. This is probably a tad more than I would have liked to spent but I'll let you all know what it's like when it arrives. 
> 
> I'm not terribly fussed about the beta phase...  I've built dozens of kossel delta's now and a couple of them are constantly in a 'beta' phase lol... I also have a spare LCD for it so not fussed about that either.


Hey Geoff 
Do you have any impression of the Fisher?

Regards
McAcademia

----------


## Geoff

> Hey Geoff 
> Do you have any impression of the Fisher?
> 
> Regards
> McAcademia


It's been about 6 months with it so far, I am about to post a thread with alot of info about it. It is a fantastic printer for the price, it has some up's and down's but it is pretty great. Very fast, ethernet/HTML based interface so you can use it over Wifi... prints are stunning out of it (0.2mm looks like 0.1mm) and the autolevel seems to work incredibly well (it's a wierd setup!!)

----------


## curious aardvark

Any issues with the nozzle ?

Just had a look. Company no longer exists.
Shame.

----------


## Geoff

> Any issues with the nozzle ?
> 
> Just had a look. Company no longer exists.
> Shame.


Reprap folded, but reprap China is still going strong, so no worries there.

The nozzle has been the best nozzle out of all my machines. Never ever clogs, heats up in around 20 seconds to 210c from cold.. much faster than the brass nozzle.

The bad part about the machine is the large black acrylic side covers. They are needed to keep the machine stable on all sides, but after time when the belts loosen, the whole assembly bows outward on all sides - its not a triangular shape anymore lol..

----------

